# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kadare, i madh apo i famshem?

## macia_blu

"ars"
ne rubriken "mendime" Shpetim Kelmendi, shkruan;


Kadare, i madh apo i famshem?


Se pari me duhet me i sqarue lexuesit te ketyne rrjeshtave e sidomos lexuesit te Kadarese, se arsyet qe me shtyjne me humb kohe per nje shkrim te tille i kapercen interesat e mija vetjake, nuk lidhen sic shume kush do mendoje- me ndonje mllef, cmire apo paragjykim kundrejt shkrimtarit tone "gjenial", "fenomenal" etj, sikunder pelqejne me e quejte ata qe s'kane mund me pa e me ba ndonje gje qe e kapercen hunden e tyne, porse me nje perpjekje per te rishikur pozicionin e tij ne hapsinen e  zhvillimeve te reja te letersise shqipe. Ka ardh koha me iu kujtue lexuesve shqiptare, dhe jo pak shkrimtareve, se meqe absolutizimi politik ka marre fund, nuk do te ishte keq sikur t'i riparonin edhe konceptet e tyne absolute mbi letersine e mbi ata qe e krijojne letersine. Shprehjet siperore, me i madhi, me i dituni, me i afti, ma gjeniali, etj, ne mostjeter jane ose shprehje torollakesh e servilesh, ose njerezish  qe tue mos pas nje personalitet te vetin mundohen me e sigurue ate  nepermjet heqjes ose mbas emnave te te tjereve. Keta jane si myshqet qe mbulojne trungun e nje peme. Nuk kane pra nje toke te veten, ku do mund ti shtrinin rrenjet anemike e kesisoj, fati i tyne asht dhimbshunisht i lidhun me fatin e vet trungut.Nese guxon e i pyet keta njerez se cili shkrimtar i letersise shqipe u pelqen ma teper do te pergjigjen çilembyll syte se u pelqen vetem Kadare, shkrimtari ma i madh shqiptare e nje  nga me te medhenjte e botes. Pra mbi kete ceshtje nuk kane nevoje me mendue hic, sepse kane mendue nje here e mire diku nja tridhjete vite me pare. Te mendosh dicka pak me shpesh, me te vertete eshte dicka e  besdishme, kurse te perpiqesh me e perpune sado pak shijen asht ndermarrje e pamundun. Me ka qellue herembas'here te ndeshem me do tipa qe e cojne ne qiell Kadarene, pa pase lexue asnje liber te tij deri ne fund. Arsyea asht e ditun; thjeshte se diku ne nje pijetore periferie, ne autobuz apo ne dasem ndonjeri i besuem ua ka ba te ditun nje zbulim kaq te madh. Ja pra fama, -kryesisht ne Shqipnine tone-s'na qenka tjeter vecse globalizmi i shijes, verberi, injorance, keqkuptim etj. Ndigjova  ç'u ba rreth "Pashallareve te kur", apo thane nderyshe, rrapllima e kesaj marrie kolektive mberiti deri tek  une.Me zuni veshi gjithefare mendimesh, analizash, servilizmash, akuzash. qyfyresh, gomarlleqesh, majmunlleqesh,  qe lidheshin me dilemen e desitences se Kadarese. S'vonoi e ne mbrojtje te tij u cuen do njerez qe ne letersi  nuk kane mund me  qene diç ma shume se punetore krahu, te vetdijshem se nuk kishin me formue kurre nje personalitet te vetin, perfundimisht e pane te udhes me u shnderrue ne hyzmeqare  te nje shkrimtari qe normalisht nuk duhej te kishte nevoje per ta. Pikesepari, kujt i plasi  nese ky individ ishte desident apo puthador i regjimit. Ajo qe duhet te na beje pershtypje, asht mire te lidhet nese poezia qe na rrezatoka desidence, asht tmerrsisht e dobet artistikisht. E thanun troç nje shpifurine. Ja , kete te vertete, pikerisht kete  nuk ndigjova askend ta thoshte  me za te nalte. MIrpo shumices, shumices  derrmuese, kjo gja nuk i intereson, sepse tek Kadare ka e pa e sheh jo shkrimtarin, por njeriun e famshem qe spikat ne kete Shqipnine tone te vockel. Qe mund te behesh i famshem  tue llomotite qofte edhe neper gazeta e TV. Ky asht mjerimi i vendeve te pazhvillueme. Qe te jem i sinqerte jane disa arsye qe me shtyjne pa mase  konsiderate per Kadarene, anipse asnjena nga keto   drejteperdrejte nuk kane te bejne me letersine., por me aftesine e tij per me nenshtur nje letersi te tane shqipe e me zgerlaq  tane brezin e shkrimtareve bashkekohas me te. Ashte fjala per nje varg amnash qe kane shkrue nga nje gomar me libra, te cilet edhe pse vetdijen artistike e kane pase thuajse ne kuoten zero, kane qene krejtesisht te saklte kur  here heshturazi e here nepermjet levdatash t'jargosuna, e kane konsiderue nje pike  referime te pamberitshme. E vertete,Kadare  ne kohen e diktatures eshte padyshim shkrimtari me i madh, pikerisht sepse pikerisht letersia shqipe kishte resht se egzistuemi e nuk mund te merrte fryme nepmejt kesij gerrmazash brohoritese qe nuk kane mund jo me shkrue , por as edhe me e shqiptue nje fjale te hajrit. Ja pra se cfare tipash e kane konkurue" letersine e madhe" te Kadarese, letersi e cila per cudine me te madhe vijon ende me na e servire si çorbe artistike te dores se pare. Nese per te mbarte librat e ketyre shkrimtaruceve do na duhej me e perdore me te vertete  gomeret, ju siguroj se ne kete Shqipnine tone te vogel, ku edhe nje pordhe dukete madhe, do te kishim pase ma teper gomere se njerez. E  pra fakti se Kadare  i ka zgerlaqe keta tipa, qe sot nen masken e mbrojtesve te tij, rreken me mbrojte ne fakt letersine e tyne te pjerdhun, me ban qe vertete ta çmoj Kadarene si te vetmin shkrimtare qe perpiqej me qene serioz. Nga ana tjeter besoj se duhen vleresue edhe marredheniet qe ai krijoi me  me mekanizmat e diktatures, mbasiqe kesisoj, edhe nese e cenoji njeriun, -pra veten- ia doli te ruante deri diku  shkrimtarin qe gjente brenda tij. Kjo s'asht pak. Nuk asht e drejte qe figura morale e shkrimatrit, artistit po themi te konsiderohej si nje kriter paresor  i vleresimit. Jo dhe jo. Gete ishte servil i Princit te Vajmarit, por nese ketij te fundit nuk ia dime emrin, i pari (gete pra) popullon ende te kujtesen e lexuesve. Nje shkrimtare i dobet qe eshte qe asht pjesemarres apo drejtues ne nje revulucion, nuk mund te krahasohet me nje shkrimtare te vertete qe i  kundervihet  ketij revulucioni, sepse ne kete rast nuk  po ben krahasim mes dy shkrimtaresh, por mes nje heroi dhe nje shkrimtari. Marcel Proust ishte  seksualisht i  devijuem, por ne do te banim  mire  me e kujtue ate si nje prozator i madh. Nese do te ishte shkrimtare i parendesishem, do te ishte njekohesisht e parendesishme edhe jeta e tij private. E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per Garcia Lorka-n. Ezra Pound Propagondonte idete e fashizmit, dhe per kete e mbyllen ne kafaz, porse mbetet  nismetar i nje epoke te re ne poezine anglo-saksone. Edhe Ungaretti-n e gjejme ne 1914 propaganduese te fushates intervencioniste, por kjo s'e pengon te jete nje nder  poetet me te medhenj italian te nandeqindes. Marinetti ishte fashist kambe e kryee njekohesisht poet, por meqe per gjykimin estetik asnjera nga keto te dy cilesi nuk kane vlere, le ta kujtojme  si themelues te futurizmit i cili shenoi etape te re ne pikepamjen artistike Fernando Pesoa ishte mizantrop, por kjo s'asht arsye  qe te mos e duam poezine e tij te nalte qe tek e fundit mbetet vlere per njeriun. Tue u rikthye tek Kadare, mendoj se nuk eshte e drejte, e aq me pak e rendesishme, te vleresohet apo te nençmohet ne aspektin moral por  drejteperdrejte ne ate  estetik. Ne shiqptaret fatekeqesisht jena mesue ose me e pranue ose me e hedhe krejt poshte dicka apo dike. Nuk duhet keshtu. Si ashte mundun, ende ne shekullin XXI te mendohet se nje shkrimtar, kushdoqifte ai, te kete shkrue 50 libra  te mire e te kete shkelqyer ne proze, poezi,  eseistike, estetike, fizike, austike,kibernetike, zooteknike, piroteknike,  heraldike, numizmatike,maieutike,sofistike, operistike, linguistike, empirike, onomastike, logjistike, ...ike, ...ike, ...ike, ... dhe Pike. Sic e vute re iu parashtrova nje liste  te sterzgjatun dhe monotone, por gjithesesi me te pertypshme se letersia qe kullandris sot "mjeshtri i madh" . Zoti na ruejt. Sinqerisht qe me dhimbsen pyjet e  Pukes e te Fushe-Arrezit qe i hangri fabrika e letres, sa here qe ndokush me permend si kriter vleresimi, numrin e madh te librave te Kadarese. Sa per mendimin tim, e jo vetem timin- ai ka arrit me shkrue vec nje roman e nja dy novela.  S'asht pak mbasi te tjereve  nuk u mbet asgja.
I mbrojtu nga flagna te tana kopukesh e servilesh, i mbeshtetun e  i mbuluem prej gjithefare epitetesh qe do te ishin te teperta edhe per heroin tone kombetar ai ia ka dale mbane der edhe mbas viteve '90 me e ruejt zyrtarisht-po e perseris zyrtarisht-poziten e shkrimtarit ma te madh shqiptar. Sikur kjo turme budallaqe do ta kishte mbeshtet Skenderbeun apo Ismail Qemalin me te njejtin ngulm sa c'mbeshtet  ky shkrimtar qe tashma e ka krye misionin e tij, sot do te kishim  qene nje nga kombet me te shkelqyer t'Europes. E tash  11 pika Kadarese;
1. Humbja e lexuesit cilesor. Deshti Zoti e  ne fillim te viteve '90, letersia shqipe u perball haptazi me  letersine e vendeve perendimore. Edhe ma budallenjte e moren vesh se per  pesedhjete vite rresht s'paskeshim ba tjeter gja perpos rrotullime rreth vetes. Vershuen gjithefare perkthimesh, te cilat edhe pse  ne pjesen me te madhe ishin pune te realizueme dosido, nxiten kureshtjen e lexuesve shqiptare tue ofrue se paku nje ide  mbi letersine moderne perendimore. Shkrimtaret e dembelosun t'realizmit socialist, te cileve kishte kohe qe s'u interesonte ma liria per shkak te paaftesise me iu pershtate kerkesave te reja, zune nje vend ne parlamet apo politike ose perfunduen ambasadore  ne Kam-Kum. Ndonjeni tue perdore aspirina, iu pervesh imitimit te letersive moderne pa ia dale mbane me mbete as shkrimtar shqipare as shkrimtar te huej. Porse njeni, njeni, Kadare me nje delir qe vijonte me u bazue tek turma e lexuesve qe deri atehere e kishin pa letersine e tij si nje prej mundesive te pakta per me shty kohen e lire, vijonte me kalerue mbi nje epoke te re qe nuk i perkiste. Tue pase parasysh se ai ishte mesue me e pa suksesin thjesht nepermjet tirazhit, mundemi me thane se kishte te drejte. Vijonin me e lexue turma te tana, qe perbaheshin ma se shumti prej punetoresh dhe fshataresh me toke e pa toke, te cilit vijonin me aplikue variantin"ne njeren dore kazmen, ne tjetrin librin", disa tipa qe po e quenin veten intelektuale, packa se s'kishin e s'kane  haber se c'do te thote ky term, terinj te keqinformuem prej prinderve e nxanes  te nxitun prej mesuesve e programeve shkollore. Kishte ndryshue ritmi i jetes, aftesia e perceptimit,shija letrare, hapsina e kohes se lire, niveli kulturore e informativ, horizonti gjeografik e shpirtnor, por  letersia e Kadarese duhej me deomos te vijonte  me u lexue si detyre shtepie. Dreq o pune. Anija letrare e tij nisi te zhvendosej me kerkellime, porse gjithe tue vijue me mbete e ankorueme nder brigjet e diktatures. Lexuesi  cilesor qe deri atehere kishte qene i detyruem me ia lexue letersine jo si ma te miren, por si ma pak te keqen, i ndodhun perballe autoresh modern qe nuk ia neperkembin ma intiligjencen dhe aftesine e te kuptuemit, tue verejte se letersia e mplkun e Kadarese po perpiqej me  mbulue rrudhat e saj me gjithefare kremrash e pudrash importuese, e flaku ne qoshen ma te larget te biblotekes se tij, apo e dha ne kembim te nje pakete cigaresh.
      2. Ashte thane se nepermjet tane krijimtarise se vet, shkrimtari i vertete s'ban gja tjeter vecse rend drejt librit te mire. Kadare , librin e tij ma te mire e ka shkrue ne rini. A mund te na sqaroje ndokush se per ku  nxiton ky plak?!
     3. "Kadare asht perkthye ne shume gjuhe te botes!"
Ja, keshtu me tha nje lexues kopuk, qe per ma teper  guxon me shkrue dhe libra. Meqe sqarimin e individeve te ketij lloji e konsideroj ndermarrje te rrezikshme, po perpiqem me sqarue te tjeret; Arsyet e perkthimit te Kadarese-persa i takon lejimit te ketij akti nga ana e diktatures - kuderbojne  ideologji. Ka qene i vetmi shkrimtar i diktatures qe ka plotesue te gjitha kriteret e duhuna dhe qe ka pague te gjitha haracet e kerkueme. Mandej per asnje cast nuk e mohojne se aso kohe ishte edhe me i talentuem. Ma shume se per gjithecka te huejt kishin interes te mernin vesh  c'ndodhte ne nje kopesht zoologjik si Shqipnia, c'zakone kishin banoret e ketij vendi, c'ishte Kanuni, c'do te thote "gjakmarrje", cili ishte mentaliteti i ketij populli qe vinte nga thellesite e erreta te prehistorise. Ja  pra , te huejt e lexonin Kadarene jo per stilin e tij, sepse stiliste ata kane me bollek, jo per me gjete ne librat e tij ndonjefare mjeshtrie artistike, jo per turket e tij letrare daleboje dhe per sintaksen e vjetrueme, po per informacion, thjesht per informacion. Jo ma shume se nje vit me pare, ne nje mjedis artistash te huej, miq te mij, pjesa me e madhe e te cileve ishin te rinj franceze, ra fjala mbi Kadarene. Ne njefare pike, ata , thuejse unanimisht pohuen se e kishin lexuar kete shkrimtar  porsi thjeshte  ne  kersherine e atij qe lexon gazeten per t'u informue  per ndodhite qe ndodhin ne nje vend egzotike. E pra , me aq sa ma merr mendja mua , duhet te jete normale me e ba njefare dallimi mes librit e gazetes. Po tashti qe egziston interneti, si do ti veje halli te vetmit "gjeni" qe  s'ka mund me krijue asje lloji gjenialiteti!
      4. Ne numrin e pafundem te intervistave te tij, Kadare flet mbi politiken,  sociologjine, etnografine etj, po kurre, kurre mbi letersine e mbi sekretet e artit te shkruem, ashtu si koleget  perendimore. Le te ngreje doren ai qe asht ne gjendje me e pohue te kunderten. Ofron keshilla teorike per politikanet  shqiptare, jep leksione mbi edukaten morale e qytetare, denjon te na servire plot ide te reja, shpalos dijet e tij te pafundme, njohjen e etno-sit e  te psikikes shqiptare,  naltohet si nje baba i kombit me sigurine e njeriut qe s'mund ti diskutohet fjala, gjithe tue formue me kujdes nje nenqeshie sardonike per shqiptaret e gjore  te cilet rastesisht, thjesht rastesisht, ia paskeshin dale mbane edhe pa udheheqjen e tij, me mberrite deri ne ditet e  sotme mes travajave historike mijavjecare. Dhe ma e forta asht se  pretendon qe   njerezia duhet me doemos  te mahnitet me te.
Vec per letersine nuk flet qe nuk flet. Kjo, ose  ngaqe shqipatret e pagdhendur nuk marrin vesh, ose  ngaqe ai vete nuk ka dicka me thane, prej se gjithnje asht mbisundue nga vetedija qytetare perpara asaj estetike. E thanun ndryshe, tek ai ma  shume ka fole njeriu si pjestar i bashkesise se sa shkrimtari. Meqe erdhem ketu, do rrezikoja me e quejt njeri te madh, porse sigurisht shkeimtar te zakonshem.
        5.Kadareja poet?!
Padyshim qe prej poezise se tij nuk mbetet thuejse asgja. Kjo shpjegohet me shume menyra. Se pari, nuk asht poet i lindun dhe mungesa e  frymezimit i ulerin gjitheandej. Ndonje varg qe te le pershtypje , asht nje produkt i squtesise dhe i montimit te kujdesshem. Ne vargjet e tij mbisundon mendimi, kumti, parrulla,  deklarata, pershkrimi, historicizmi,  heroizmi etj, por jo ndjesia e holle lirike e individit te shmangshem nga bucima e revulucionit. Kerkesat e tij teknike  pothujse nuk bien ne sy, sic ndodh bie fjala tek Ali Asllani, Ndre Mjeda, Poradeci e ndonji tjeter.  Thane shkurt, njoh gjimnazisdte qe kane mjaft ma teper kerkesa. Gjithesesi kaq fjale sa thashe poezia e tij meriton.
        6. ANDRRA PER CMIMIN "NOBEL"
E mandej "fenomenin " tone e verejme tek pret tek dyert e Akademise  Suedeze. Edhe pse nuk jemi te sigurte se cfare pret aty, jemi te bindun se ai din se c'ban. Thone se marrja e mundshme e ketij cmimi, do ti bante nder te madh kombit shqiptar. Ma se e vertete. Kombi shqiptar do te nderohej, por se letersia shqiptare  do te mjerohej. Skemat e  vjetrueme te tije letrare do te rimerrnin pamjen e modeleve me te mira.
        7.Perkthime te letersise tone  ne gjuhe te huej. Padyshim qe per perkthimin e autoreve te tjere ne gjuhe  te hueja, Kadare perban nje pengese serioze, ngaqe per te konkurenca ka qene dhe mbetet dicka e besdisshme. fatekqesisht informacionin mbi zhvillimet e  letersise shqipe te huejt e marrin ose prej atij vete ose prej zbaviteve te tij. E vertete se jane perkthyer disa autor, por gjithesesi  behet fjale per epigone e tij, te cilit jo vetem qe s'i prishin pune, por edhe i sherbejne per me krijue idene se  ne letersine shqipe nuk po ndodh dicka e re.
       8.Tue pase qene shkrimtare i diktatures, fakt te cilin s'kam ndermend ta paraqes si dicka negative, Kadare i ka ba te vetat edhe  metodat e diktatorit. Mendoni pak, sikurse nje njeri, tue dashte me sakrifikur veten do ishte perpjeke me e godite Enver  Hoxhen. Fillimisht do ti duhej me kapercy synin vigjilent te proletariatit, shefat e sigurimit, kryetaret e keshilleve te frontit, operativet e zonave, spiunet me pare e pa pare, policine , garden, etj. E njejta gje ndodh  edhe ne Kadarene. Do ta kapercesh lexuesin proletar qe kuderbon djerse, "intelektualet" qe kuvendojne me nga nje gote konjak perpara, pensionistet qe lozin domino e tavell, ngrenesit e gazetave, kohorten e shkrimtareve pa herdhe, garden e tij pretoriane qe perbeht prej njerezish me emer,  por pa vepra etj, etj.  Sic  do verehet nese dikush do te reagoje ndaj ketij shkrimit tim sqarues, kete do ta beje me siguri njeri nga  patriotet e tij qe jeton ne Shqipni apo gjetke. Por nji gja nuk kuptoj. Si ka mundesi  qe brezi i ri shkrimtareve, shpreson te jete me vertete i rinese nuk perpiqet te pozicionohet, ndaj letersise se vjetrueme? Me te vertete qe vjen keq per ata te rinj qe lehin vullnetarisht per Kadarene, sepse e di se c'mund te jene neser.
        9.Mbi romanet e shkrueme ne vitet '90.
Ne keto romane  tingellon pervajshem nevoja e domosdoshme  qe autori ka per diktaturen. S'ban qe  s'ban dot pa te.Coha moderne me te cilen mundohet te arnoje letersine e vjeter, krijon vertete nje pamje komike. Vijon me trajtue temat e medha e te fryme si tullumbace, gjith' tue e perdore te njejtin stil te zvargun e kerkellues.
          10.Pergjithesisht ne tana romanete Kadarese, verejme  nje mase te madhe njerezish qe levizin nder mjedise revulucionare ku prore jane ngjyrat  bardhe e zi. Shohim nje realitet qe popullohet prej vetem personazhesh pozitive dhe negative. Klasifikime nen kritere te reja, mungojne. Turma leviz si nje trup i vetem. Nuk shihet asgjekundi ndonje personazh individ qe te mos i ineteresoje me qene as i mire as i keq, por thjesht me vuejt e me gezue per shkak te ideve e te ndjesive te veta, pa pase nevoje me e kerkue tek te tjeret zgjidhjen problemeve te tij. Nuk ka. Nji per te gjithe e te gjithe per nji, kjo eshte motoja. Do te ishte mjerim i madh sikur ndonjeri nga personazhet e tij,  ashtu sic na shfaqet, te mbarte mbi vete  problemet e brendshme dh karaketerin e vet  autorit, sepse ne kete rast do verenim nivelin e vertete te perjetimeve te tij si shkrimtare. Sidoqofte dicka duket qarte; Kadare e sheh letersine si dicka te jashtme qe s'ka pse te kete medoemos lidhje me spiralin e ndjesive te tij te brendshme prej njeriu qe kohe me kohe, ka nevoje me u shnderrue ne art qofte edhe sekretet e tij ma te thella.  Ne te vetmin rast kur u tregue i sinqerte,  rast qe fatkeqesisht su perserit ma, ai arriti te shkruaj nje nga librat me te bukur te letersise shqipe.
          11. Kadare nuk flet per letersine e sotme shqipe.
Kjo, ose ngaqe nuk mund ti lexoje librat e autoreve qe shkruejne pa lejen e tij, ose asht  i fiksuem ne idene  e te qenit misherimi i vetem i letersise shqipe. Kadare e don Shqiperine, edhe pse sipas menyres se tij, porse letersine e saj e sheh si dicka te tepert dhe te panevojshme. Simbas tij per kete vend te vogel dhe te varfer, nje shkrimtar-ai vete- asht ma se i mjaftueshem.
C'ashte e verteta na pati propozue nja dy emna shkrimtaresh te rinj si shpresa te letersise se ardhme, porse pa e mbarue fjalen ai,  ata ia grahen ne drejtime te padituna qe s'kane lidhje me letersine. ja pra edhe aftesite parashikuese te Kadarese.
   Ne mbyllje, simbas mendimit tim, them se shkrimtari yne i shquem futet ne lertesine e  re te shekullit te ri ashtu si ai personazhi i cili, mbasi e ka perfundue rrolin e vet  dhe asht nise me pij kafe, rikthehet befas ne skene  thjesht per te marre xhaketen e tij, teksa drama ende vazhdon.





P.S: Per sa fola, gjith' tue perdore kriteret e mia,  kam pase parasysh vetem letersine e krijueme brenda kufijve shtetnore te Shqpinise. Mendimi im per letersine e krijueme jashte kufijve, asht krejt dicka tjeter.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(me falni per  gabimet e drejtshrimit se  nuk iu riktheva me e korigju nese kam bere shume ...lol)macia blu

----------


## Shën Albani

Pjeserisht ka te drejte, por ekzistojne dy menyra per tu bere i njohur. 

Nje duke perkrahur Kadaren, sic veren artikullshkruesi dhe e dyta eshte pikerisht ajo qe ben ky vet, pra duke u shkeputur nga mendimi i pergjithshem dhe duke kritikuar!

Si pala e pare qe ky pameshirshem e kritIkon edhe pala e dyte synon majen duke zhvleftesuar ate qe shumica e merr si vlere!
Qellimi perfundimtar eshte i njejte!

----------


## Brari

Mace !

Ti e ke shkruar kete Shkrim apo ky Shpetim Kelmendi?

Shkrusi thote gjera interesante. Tani presim nga Shpetimi nji poezi ose tregim.

----------


## macia_blu

brari, nuk e kam shkruar une !
autori qe e ka shkruar pervec se mund te jete nje pordhac i madh shume,  ka shkruar edhe libra  , ne shume pak kopje. po ka shkruar ama. Ndersa ajo qe besoj, eshte se me duket ka lexuar me shume se une e ti bashke perderisa ka guxuar ne menyren e vet e i eshte drejtuar kaq hapur (percfaredolloj) arsye ta kete bere , atij me te madhit  tone.
Jo pa qellim ai e ka vene titullin -pyetje Kadare i madh apo i famshem?
A ka ndonje nga anetaret e forumit dhe pikerisht ti a gjen vend se ne cilen kategori  te lexuesit hyn, sepse  sic  edhe shihet ne  shkrimin e tij ai ka  trajtuar Kadarene  si shkrimtare, poet dhe lexuesit si adhurues... dhe  lexuesin si kerkues dhe qe kane lexuar pertej  se vecse kadarene, ndoshta ketu me se shumti e ka fjalen per lexuesin mbas viteve 90.
E ndonese  shkrimi eshte botuar qe ne mars te ketij viti, ende nuk ka dale asnje lexues ose, shkrimtare te  beje nje replike dinjitoze. MUa  mungesa e nje replike  ndaj ketij shkirmi me  ka bere pershtypje. Dhe  me ve shume ne dyshim madheshtine e kadarese. Po kadareja ku eshte, per te mbrojtur  figuren e vet, dhe gjithe letersine  qe  shpetimi  pothuaj e mohon.
A kishte apo jo te drejte qe nje nxenes i kadarese per nga mosha te mendoje te shkruaje..kjo nuk besoj se eshte pune te drejte.
 Ne cilat pika bashkohesh ti si lexues me kelmendin dhe ne cilat jo?


Pra brar, ti si thua....
kadare i madh apo i famshem?
 ...


(te premtoj se ndonje dite do te hedh  ndonje poezi ose tregim nga te shpetimit....)
macia

----------


## Shën Albani

Mace 

nuk duhet te veshe ne dyshime madheshtine e Kadarese. Eshte shume gabim i madh kur ai thot se Kadare u lexua sepse ishim vend ekzotik, disi si majmunet, apo si nje xhungel e panjohur. Shkrimi eshte diabolik, se merr per baze vleresime tejet siperfaqesore dhe permend ndonje situate qe mbeshtet teroine e tij.

Para dy muajve isha te degjoje nje ligjerate per Balkanin nga nje profesor gjerman, edhe pse Kadare nuk ishte teme bisede, per te dhe shkrimet e tija u bisedua nga studentet gjerman mese 40 minuta. Dhe sinqerisht ndjehesha krenar si shqiptar aty. NE France kam degjuar dhe lexuar vlersime superlative, ai zotri permend nje fjali qe i shkon per shati. 
Thuase pranimi i Kadarese ne shume akademi boterore u be sepse neve na konsideronin ekzotik si bananet e ananasi, thuase keto akademi jane asociacione injorantesh e ja tani Shpetim Kelemendi do tua hape syte atyre.

Ai Kelmend do te kishte te drejte ne vlersimin e tij sikur Kadare t´i shte vlersuar nejanshem ne Shqiperi. Kritika perendimore nuk eshte e njeanshme. Ajo vlerson artin e vertete, boton nje art te cilin e cmon edhe vet, per ekzotizem mund te shitesh nje here, librat e Kadarse jane botuar dhe ribotuar. Edhe une mendoj se Kadare nuk eshte poet, por prozator po, EDHE ATE I NIVELIT TE LARTE!

Mosreplikimi ndaj shkrimit te tij e deshmon ate qe Ti ke vene re:Ai eshte Pordhe e madhe!
 KY nejri vertete eshte pordhe e madhe; nje njeri i madh nuk i pergjigjet pordhes sepse bie ne te njejten pozite! Pordhen e vret injorimi, keshtu edhe jane sjellur intelektualet shqiptare me pordhaxhiun!

Mace , nese din gjuhe te huaja, shkruaj ne www. lycos.com Kadare dhe aty gjen vlersime perendimore, pa interes per tu bere i njohur, por shkrime objetkive. Nga kritike evropian, jo nga puthadore sic aludon Shpetimi ky sultan i askerise se vdekur!

----------


## Shën Albani

Ky eshte perkthyesi i Kadares ne gjermanisht mund t´i hedhish nje shikim:

http://www.buero-roehm.de/kadare2.htm

----------


## macia_blu

Shen Alban; Sinqerisht faleminderit, per perkushtimin dhe me lejo te them nje gje personalisht...

Mbas vitit nje mije e nenteqind e nentedhjete e kater,  me mua nuk  ka ndodhur ose ka ndodhur por shume e ulet  ajo cudia  ose mrekullimi ne leximet e mija   te vepres se kadarese.
pra  dua te them krejt thjesht;
Nese ne vitin 1982  e deri ne vitin 1990 une leshoja nje uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa te madhe mrekullimi nga  leximi i nje libri te kadarese,  kjo "ua" filloi te shuhej ne mua se paku mbasi   lexova "dostojevskin" Solzhenicinin" sartrin, kafken, MARKEZIN,  e  plot te tjere. Me cilin prej nobelisteve  e krahasojme dot kadarene teksa trishtohemi pse ai nuk e mori, dhe i mbushi mendjen vetes  se nuk e mori per  shume arsye ,  por jo per te vetmen arsye se ai nuk e meritoji. Me  cilin Nobelist,  fitues  me hater, (keshtu na pelqen ti quajme fitusit e cmimeve te nobleit pasi  yni mbeti vetem kandidat) ose  ndryshe  ne  albanezet  i quajme  se kane lindur me kemishe ndaj dhe moren  cmimin.
O alban, ky stroma Kelmend e ka  thene  dicka edhe pse  dhe si u njoh , u perkthye e u studiua Kadareja ne  bote.

Dua te them, se heshtja mund  mos te jete pikerisht ajo qe thua   dhe deshiron ti te jete(me gjithe mua) . Se nuk iu dashka ti jepet rendesi nje pordhaci, si ore jo????
Kur ngrihet nje pordhac dhe i bie, po sikur te na shtohen pordhacet, si do i veje halli muhabetit.
Heshtja jo gjithmone ka domethenien e  injorimit , keshtu te pakten mendoj une. Sa per ate  cilesimin e  vendit tone si kopesht zologjik, per cka te cilen e denoj me opinjonin tim kelmendin, nuk mund te thuash    se ishte shume ndryshe  kopshtit zoologjik vendi yne ne vitet kur triumfoi kadareja. Se nuk kena lujt mendsh me thene e me mendu akoma se ishim vendi  me kombin me te lumtur ne bote. Ishim shume perreze  kafshes te  futur ne vathe me dhune. Eshte dhimbes ky fakt, por eshte i vertet. Jo me pak me dhemb edhe mua. 

Nuk me duhet  aspak te lexoj studime te te hujve mbi kadarene  , sepse   nuk e ndjej te nevojshme  kete .  Pasi  te huajt nuk e dime se cfare po studiojne tamam mbi te.  
Ti thua se Kelmendi ia ka fut shpatit, dmth kot?

Ti nuk shikon asgje ke ky kelmend pordha pervec  xhelozise,  dhe  injorances ?

Alban  krejt miqesisht po te pyes, a ka  ndonje te vertete per ty ne  mendimin e kelmendit?

----------


## Letersia 76

Macia blu!
Kadareja eshte keshtjella e letersise shqiptare!
po dy shkrimtare te medhej ka shqiperia moj aman,te tjeret jane sa per numer!hahahahhaha

"Homeri shqiptar "AT Gjergj Fishta dhe Ismail Kadare keshtjella e pamposhtur!
ok
bye!

----------


## ornament

Macelinda, ti harron nje gje, Artin nuk mund ta zberthejme, as analizojme, me qellim gjetjen e madhesise se tij. E vetmja gje eshte ta pelqejme ose jo. Prandaj arti eshte aq i gjere, prandaj me te abuzohet aq shume.
S'berthimi me rreze lazer nga japonezet i Monalizes se Da Vinçit si dhe teorite e shumta qe qarkullojne per te, nuk mund te tregoje bukurine e saj, as vleren e saj te vertete. Ate e pelqen ose jo. Por dhe ky pelqim s'ka asnje lidhje me vleren e saj si dhe me madhesine e Da Vinçit.
Nga e njejta llogjike shtyhemi te mendojme, se me Kadarene dhe cilindo artist ndodh e njejta gje. Neqofte se Kadare s'te frymezon, per ty ai s'eshte i mire, as i madh. 
Mirepo pse ti , po ashtu dhe te tjeret flasin per Kadarene megjithese s'e kane lexuar, ose lexuar por s'e kane pelqyer.
Sepse Kadare eshte IMPONUAR si i tille, ne s'mund te rrime pa fole per te, po ashtu si flasim per motin kur bie shi nje jave rresht dhe ujet na vjen gjer ne gjunje.
Ky imponim ben ate qe quhet MADHESI dhe ai s'varet me nga deshirat tona, bile as ato te Kelmendit. Tani ne qofte se duhet te dime SA I MADH eshte Kadare, kjo eshte drugu mesele. Sa me shume ti rezistoje kohes, aq me i madh behet ai. KOHA eshte i vetmi METER i MADHESISE. Kur fama kthehet ne legjende, ketu madhesia mbetet e perjetshme, si dhe vlera e humb kuptimin e saj. Ke degjuar kur thone; filan artist u be i madh pas vdekjes,  kjo tregon qe madhesia s'varet drejtperdrejt as nga Artisti. Prandaj te "vertetosh" se Kadareja, ose cilido tjeter, e ka vjedh famen e tij, eshte nje rrene me bisht.

Me kete s'du te them qe Kelmendi s'ka te drejte te kritikoje artin e Kadarese, po ashtu si ky i fundit beri me Pipen, ose Fishten. Ata veprojne ne te njejtin terren, ku nuk ka vend per te gjithe, lufta ndermjet tyre veç i burreron. Qe me i zoti te ngadhenjeje. Vetem ai do te kete vend ne zemrat tona.

----------


## macia_blu

oh qe te falenderoj shume qe te pakten ti  mbiemrit " I Madh" i ve edhe emrin Fishta.
Gje te cilen kadareja nuk e tha kurre per fishten dhe per asnje  nga ata qe shkruajten letersi ne gjuhen shqipe.
POradecin ma ka perdor rendom  duke ma sjelle  vetem ne korrniza te nje personazhi. JO ore se POradeci  nuk korrnizohet qofte  edhe me mjeshtrine  e kadarese. Poradeci   nuk eshte personazh, eshte shume me shume...  pa cka se   nuk eshte i perkthyer  sa kadareja apo studiesit  gjerman nuk ia varin shume. As qe kam nevoje tia varin sepse  Poradecin  apo fishten nuk i bejne te medhenj perkthimet dhe studimet apo gjermano-francezet, ato thjesht mund ti bejne te famshem. Gje  per te cilen  nuk kane shume nevoje Poradeci, fishta, apo Migjeni  e shume  te tjere.
Me ose pa dashjen tone kadareja  si qenie e zakonshme njerezore vuan nga Egocentrizmi , pa dashur ta thelloj qe kete   semundje mund ta kete te trasheguar nga  te qenit patriot i enverit.

Gjithmone me keto shtesa qe bej une , nuk dua te keqkuptohem si anti kadare...kurre se si,  por ama  ve karshi tij kam plot emra te tjere qe  e mbajne  ne kembe letersine  shqipe dhe me duket  krejt shume e pamundur qe kadareja  e beson se e  mban  i vetem , apo per te gjithe ata qe e besojne nje gje te tille.

Do te me  vinte keq nese do te shtoja qe ne njefare menyra kadareja ka  numrin me te madh te lexuesve pasi ka qene disi i imponuar per tu lexuar, ndoshta nga  fakti qe ishte i vetmi qe botohej me buje.

meqe  ketu ne Elite dhe ne te medhenjt me ke radhitur  edhe FISHTEN.... shtoj nje perqafim.

----------


## macia_blu

ornament, nje muah..se te  lexova   me vonese mbasi po i pergjigjesha  asaj letersise 76.
dhe pas muah, te  falenderoj...!
elmacia...pse jo!  lol

----------


## Shën Albani

Ky zotri vuan nga paranoja dhe per mossuksesin e tij letare fajet i paska Kadare. Zakonisht njerzit e falimentuar nese nuk arrijne sukses ´ne menyre konstruktive, namin e kerkojne duke prishur permendore dhe mendojne se permendore rrenohen me masturbim oral!


Macia Blu,

e rishikova edhe nje here ate shkrim dhe me beso se ne shkimi te pare duket i sinqerte, pos pas atij sinqeriteti fshihet nje synim djallezor dhe krejtesisht medikoer....

Shfrytezon skena te ndryshme te cilat i hyjne ne perdorim per ta peforcuar hipotezen e tij, por ato skena jane te ceketa dhe nuk jane reale, me teper imagjinate e tij.

Nese ai mendon se Kadare u zgjodh per shkak te ekzotizmit, kjo lehet rrezohet! Pse u zgjodh Kadare, e jo dikush tjeter, ky nuk ishte shume terheqes per Perendimin se kishte edhe funksione partiake...
Se pse nuk i pergjigjet askush, kjo eshte plotesisht me vend, apo mund t´i pergjigjet dikush i nivelit te tij, por jo i nivelit te Kadarese. 
Kete po e them duke u barazuar ne R.Qosen se shume here ka pasur kritika te tilla e deri te etiketimi si tradhetar! Nese nje njeri i pergjigjet nje mistreci e trazovaci, atehere rritet vlera e tij dhe vihet ne poziten qe nuk e meriton, jo me letersi.
Ai kritikuci ngritet larte dhe padyshim se qellimi tij ka qene te hape nje debat dhe keshtu te ngritet larte. Ai ka dashur te lavderohet ne stilin e bajraktareve : Une isha i pari qe e godita rende DHE E EPRPLASA PER TOKE!
Pervec kesaj disa gazeta gjermane gjithmone kane perkthyer shkrimet negative per Kadaren. Ka ne disa redaksi nje interes te madh sa i perkte shkrimeve negative per ate, sepse Cmimi Nobel nuk ka perfunduar. Ky cmim eshte politizuar edhe mjaft. Se e meriton Kadare, kete e kam lexuar jasht, prej kritikeve te jashtem dhe nuk ka qene iluzion marrja e atij Cmimi, sidoqofte Kadare mbetet i madh dhe i famshem, me Cmim apo pa te!

Ja disa shembuj qe flasin per cektesine e tij:

"I mbrojtu nga flagna te tana kopukesh e servilesh, i mbeshtetun e i mbuluem prej gjithefare epitetesh qe do te ishin te teperta edhe per heroin tone kombetar ai ia ka dale mbane der edhe mbas viteve '90 me e ruejt zyrtarisht-po e perseris zyrtarisht-poziten e shkrimtarit ma te madh shqiptar."

Po vlersimet pozitive nga jasht ku do t´i radhise ky zotri, te falanga apo te SERVILET!? Cafer servilesh ishin perendimoret qe lavdruan Kadaren deri ne qiell. Sapo te kem kohe do t´i sjelle shkrimet ku Kdare numrohet si romansier i nivelit boteror, jo evropian!

Ja injoranca dhe demagogjia tjeter:

"Ka qene i vetmi shkrimtar i diktatures qe ka plotesue te gjitha kriteret e duhuna dhe qe ka pague te gjitha haracet e kerkueme. Mandej per asnje cast nuk e mohojne se aso kohe ishte edhe me i talentuem."

Mu kete lloj shkrimtari e urren PErendimi dhe sikur te mos ishte arti i tij i rrefimit aq solid, Kadare mu per kete nuk do te perkthehej ne Perendim! Mirepo ketij zotriu i sherben per shpjegime te brendshme-!

Ja pordhaxhiu pordhet perseri :

"4. Ne numrin e pafundem te intervistave te tij, Kadare flet mbi politiken, sociologjine, etnografine etj, po kurre, kurre mbi letersine e mbi sekretet e artit te shkruem, ashtu si koleget perendimore."

Ky pordhaxhi deshiron qe Kadre te flase ate qe ky deshiron e jo ate qe mendon se duhet te flase vet Kadare. 
Cilet jane ata autor qe flasin per artine te shkruarit. Ky eshte demgog i persosur. 
Une shkrimtaret e medhenje nuki kam degjuar te flasin se si shkruhet vetem nese pyetja ka qene eksplicite. G.Gras gjithmone ne intervista mirret me shoqerin gjermane dhe kritkon apo jep leksione. Kjo eshte krejtesisht e rendomte te shkrimtaret e medhenj. TE tille kane qene edhe Prust, Prevert e Camus, e pse ky deshiron qe Kadare te beht sic deshiron mjerani, une nuk e di!

Te shikojme me poshte se po beje nje rilexim te shpejte:

"7.Perkthime te letersise tone ne gjuhe te huej. Padyshim qe per perkthimin e autoreve te tjere ne gjuhe te hueja, Kadare perban nje pengese serioze, ngaqe per te konkurenca ka qene dhe mbetet dicka e besdisshme."

Si mund Kadare t´i pengoje perkthimin e tjereve, kur ata tjeret mezi i shesin ne SHqiperi 500 libra. A mendon ky zotri se Perendimi hane kashte dhe do te bleje librat qe as ne Shqiperi nuk kane vlere ??? Dhe kush mund ta pengoje letersine e vertete ? Askush, letersia e vertete shperthen kufij, kete e dijme qysh nga Greqia e vjeter....

Ja gomarlleku tjeter:

"8.Tue pase qene shkrimtare i diktatures, fakt te cilin s'kam ndermend ta paraqes si dicka negative, Kadare i ka ba te vetat edhe metodat e diktatorit. Mendoni pak, sikurse nje njeri, tue dashte me sakrifikur veten do ishte perpjeke me e godite Enver Hoxhen. "

Shqiperia i kishte burgjet plot me njerez qe kishin goditur Enver Hoxhen. Ky mjeran e di se cka ndodhte pas nje goditje. Ata qe i treguan ballin E.Hoxhes jane vetem numra statistikore, faqe e zeze e komunizmit. 
Po tash shtrohet pyetja : ME mire do te ksihte qene per ne Me nje emer me shume ne burgje, apo me nje letersi qe na ka lene Kadare?
 Per Kelemdnin do te kishte qene me mire sikur Kadare te kishte qene i burgosur se keshtu sipas tij do t´i hapej rruga artit te vertete, sepse Kadare ishte diktator dhe po pengonte letraret e medhenj si Kelmendi!

Ja po citoj edhe nje idiotizem te tij dhe nje urdher se cka duhet te beje Kadare:

"11. Kadare nuk flet per letersine e sotme shqipe.
Kjo, ose ngaqe nuk mund ti lexoje librat e autoreve qe shkruejne pa lejen e tij, ose asht i fiksuem ne idene e te qenit misherimi i vetem i letersise shqipe. Kadare e don Shqiperine, edhe pse sipas menyres se tij, porse letersine e saj e sheh si dicka te tepert dhe te panevojshme. Simbas tij per kete vend te vogel dhe te varfer, nje shkrimtar-ai vete- asht ma se i mjaftueshem"

Mbani mend Kadare nuk flet per letersine e sotme Shqipe? Cka kerkon kukuvriqi. Kukuvriqi deshiron qe Kadare te flase per ate, kjo eshte deshira e tij, ndjehet i injoruar dhe me koplekse inferioriteti dhe nese nuk behen i famshem me libra behem me etiketime. Kjo eshet psikologjia e tij!
Po Kadare nuk mirret me antologjine e LEtersise shqipe, po ky zotri kerkon se cka duhet te beje Kadare si te flase dhe kur te flase. Ky eshte pervers! Ky eshte komunist i trullosur! 

Dhe pse ky gomar thot se Kadare mendon se eshte i mjaftueshem per kete komb dhe mirret me sepkulime infantile. 

Cka deshiron ky mjeran nga Kadare. Ne tere shkrimin e tij miiret me ate se si duhet te mendoje Kadare, cka duhet te flase ai , si duhet te mendoje dhe kur duhet te mendoje, cka duhet te shkruaje dhe kur duhet te shkruaj dhe ky e din se cka mendon Franca e rrugaceve per Kadaren, por  nuk ka guxim te mirret me mendimet e akademise franceze psh. Ky pernjemend me ate shkrim ka dashur te behet tutor i Kadarese. Ky zotri e paska trurine gufuar dhe vezet e zbrazeta!

 Njeri i hidhet ne qafe DHE KERKON QE Kadare te mirret me politike, tjetri i kerkon mendimin per politik, tjetri per film dhe ky mjeran do ´ia hedh fajin per tere letersine shqipe dhe deshiron ta obligoje se si duhet te flase, rrjedhimisht si duhet te meodnoje.
Qosaj do t´ishte pergjigjur keshtu: Ju po me thoni pse je burre e nuk je grua!!?
Cektesi me medikore nuk kam lexuar, jo vetem mediokre, por tendencioze. Me kujton kur nje kosovar ne nje gazete i drejtohej R.Qosje me keto fjale: " Pse nuk je bere doktorr si baba im , por mirresh me shkrimin e perrallave!"


Nuk do ta vazhdoje me gjate se keta gomare nuk duhet te mirren serizisht. Shkrimin qe ka shkruar ai; NUK E ka shkruar per Shqiperine, po me kete ka dashur te degjohet jasht, si nje alternative e madhe e Kadarese,e ky eshte pordhaxhi sic thua Ti me larte !

Prodhaxhi i ndyte me tendeca komuniste dhe deshire dirigjimi te njerzve!

O njerez, Kadare eshte nje njeri, nuk mund te kerkohet cdo gje prej nje njeriu. A nuk ju duket se nga ky njeri po kerkojme perfeksionin e Perendive ?
Ai nuk mund te jete cdo gje ne te njejten kohe dhe nuk eshte Perendi i pagabueshem. Ai po len Shqipersi nje letersi te nivelit boteror DHE PER KETE DUHET TA FALENDEROJME! Nese KElmendi ka bere me shume se Kadre per Shqiperine, atehere rrofte Kelmendi se shqiptaret e mire jane ata qe bejne dic per atdheun, e jo POCKA ZILIQARE!

----------


## Emigranti

-Pse e shajne kaq shume katolicizmin? - e pyeten nji prift katolik qe ka bere nja 30 vjet burg ne kohen e diktatures.
- Kumllen e mir e gjujn me gur - qe pergjigja.

Tashti zotni Shpetimi na e paska mush strajcen me gure e paska dale me gjujte kumllen e mir, jo po e amel, jo po me lang, jo e madhe, po e famshme. E ka thene bukur nji aty, le te na japi ndonji roman, a novele ne vend te gureve per Kadarene. Shkrimi nuk meriton te quhet shkrim kritik, shkrimi eshte nje jargosje qellimkeqe. Pse me doemos kush thote se Kadare eshte shkrimtari me i madh shqiptar, duhet te jete "proletar me djerse", ose "intelektual" i ironizuar prej aristokratit shijeholle shtate brezash Shpetimi i Kelmendajve. Po ai qe thote psh Petro Marko eshte shkrimtari me i madh shqiptar, ose GJergj Fishta, ose Poradeci etj. etj. ne cfare raporti qendron me Shpeton. Se psh Shpetua nuk na ka thene se cilin mban per shkrimtarin me te madh shqiptar, mbase nga qe thelle thelle ne ate mendjen e tij i flakeron shkendija masturbuese "Ah, une jam shkrimtari me i madh shqiptar" dhe frap drejt e ne orgazem. Tani une e kuptoj qe Shpetos nuk i mungon zgjuarsia prej fshatari dinak, me fal fisniku fshati, dhe me ate shkrimin per Kadarene i ka marre masat se e ka bere si puna e atij qe thote kush me shan mua nga nona, une e kam share nga motra, dmth kush del e mbron Kadarene nga keto qe kam then une eshte i tilli e i ketilli. Mua nuk me plas nga kjo ane. Une di te them qe kur dilnin ne qarkullim librat e Kadarese qe moti, pa na i imponuar njeri nuk i lexonim, po i perpinim. A eshte ridimensionuar figura e tij si shkrimtar pas 90-s. Pa dyshim qe po, por qe te besh analiza te ketij lloji, duhet t'i kesh ***** kubike, jo ti kesh si caraca Kelmendi. Shkurt muhabeti, duan apo s'duan ca belbezimtare si puna e Shpetos, Kadareja ka nje nga vendet me te nderuara te letersise shqiptare. Tani, per ca eshte me i madhi, per ca eshte i dyti apo i treti, kjo nuk besoj se ka ndonje rendesi, se letersia dhe arti eshte edhe pune shijesh, apo jo?

----------


## macia_blu

alban, se cfare qellimi ka  patur  shpetua... me duket se kam thene  diku kur po flisnim bashke. Dhe beso e kam thene kete qe ende pa e lexuar  shkrimin pasi nuk me kishte ardhur  edhe gazeta nga ku une e  solla shkrimin  e tij ne forum, gje per te cilen nuk kam bere keq besoj ose nuk kam sjelle deme as  kadarese as lexuesve. (jam akoma nen ate bindje  per qellimin e  botimit te  shkrimit te tij). Se si shkruan kelmendi ende nuk e dime, por  sido qe te shkruaje ai, nuk  ma marr mendja se do te shkruaje dot si dhe sa kadareja. (ndoshta edhe ai vet e di nje gje te tille) lol
e kemi thene  edhe nje here, me ose pa mendime te sidoparaqitura e nga kushdo te paraqitura kadarea e ka siguar ate qe nuk i rrezikohet   kollaj. Dhe  nuk e ka  siguruar me sy mbyllur, dmth qorrazi , te dale ku te dale.

emigrant, e di qe me ke kenaqur vertete?!
te pershendes!


hej alban; ty nuk te pershendes  jo se nuk te pershendes... as se ahrroj, por thjesht e di qe mund te jemi gjate  bashke ketu. 
pra me kupto...lol

----------


## macia_blu

emigrant se harrova;
Ate   te shembullin e katolicizmit  e ke vene  diku  ku nuk   e ka funskionin tamam.
Jo per gje, por nuk kemi si te pergjithesojme gjithe  sharjet per kadarene si per katolicizmin, pasi kadareja  me se shumti lavderohet, admirohet,  adhurohet, vleresohet. Dhe fare pak ose aspak shahet.
(eshte bukur  te jesh kumbull e mire e te gjuhesh qofte edhe me gur)..lol
por   edhe nese je  gjuajtes i kumbulles se mire  nuk eshte gjithmone vetem keq, tek e fundit kumbulla qe ke zgjedhur te gjuash eshte e mire. Pra kjo   ishte e pranueshme per rastin ne fjale.
lol

----------


## Shën Albani

Shkrimi ishte nje revolte e tij e brendhsme edhe ate personalisht kunder Kadarese.

Eshte mire te sillen edhe shkrime te tilla, me to nuk demtohet askush, pos ndoshta Shpetimi humb simpati!

----------


## Shën Albani

Kadare te amazon.com




  Ismail Kadaré (1936- )  



Albanian writer, frequently mentioned as a candidate for the Nobel Prize in Literature, a leading figure of Albanian cultural life from the 1960s. During the terror of the Hoxha regime, Kadaré attacked on totalitarianism and the doctrines of socialist realism with subtle allegories, although as a committed Marxist he officially supported the liberation of Albania from its backward past. Among Kadaré's best-known works is The General of the Dead Army (1963). In the story an Italian general is immersed in his absurd and gruesome mission in Albania. He never realizes that he is as dead as the fallen soldiers of past wars. 

"The bodies of tens of thousands of soldiers buried beneath the earth had been waiting so many long years for his arrival, and now he was here at last, like a new Messiah, copiously provided with maps, with lists, with the infallible directions that would enable him to draw them up of the mud and restore them to their families. Other generals had led those interminable columns of soldiers into defeat and destruction. But he, he had come to wrest back from oblivion and death the few that remained. He was going to speed on from graveyard to graveyard, searching every field of battle in this country to recover those who had vanished. And in his campaign against the mud he would suffer no reverses; because at his back he had the magic power conferred by statistical exactitude." (from The General of the Dead Army) 
Ismail Kadaré was born in the museum-city of Gjirokastra, in southern Albania. His father worked in the civil service. Kadare grew up during the years of World War II, witnessing the occupation of his home country by fascist Italy, Nazi Germany, and the Soviet Union. He attended primary and secondary schools in Gjirokastra, and went on to study languages and literature at the Faculty of History and Philology of the University of Tirana. In 1956 Kadaré received a teacher's diploma. He also studied at the Gorky Institute of World Literature in Moscow. 

In 1961 Albania broke with the Soviet Union, and finally with all other countries, including China. From the cultural standstill arose a new generation of writers, among them Kadaré, Fatos Arapi, and Dritëro Agolli, who was for many years head of the Albanian Union of Writers, although his work was occasionally felt to be out of touch with the party line. In Albania Kadaré first won fame as a poet. Writers hostile to Hoxha suffered persecution. Kadare's attitude to the Hoxha regime was ambiguous. His first novel, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur (1963, The General of the Dead Army), is a study of postwar Albania and begins in a pouring rain. 

The general of the title is on a mission to Albania, years after the occupation and war, to dig up and repatriate the bones of his fellow soldiers, who had died in the country during World War II. "I have a whole army of dead men under my command," he realizes bitterly. Before completing his work, the general suffers a nervous breakdown in a wedding feast. Dasma (1968, The Wedding) was well received in Albania. The heroine of the novel, a young peasant girl, is rescued from a traditional arranged marriage by factory work. She meets and marries a man she loves, thus breaking the traditions. 

Kadaré served as a delegate to the People's Assembly in 1970 and he was given freedom to travel and to publish abroad. Kadaré's Chronicle in Stone (1971) was praised by John Updike in The New Yorker as "sophisticated and accomplished in its poetic prose and narrative deftness". In Kështjella (1970, The Castle), a story of Albania's struggle against the Ottoman Turks, and Ura me tri harqe (1978, The Three-Arched The Bridge), an account of the events surrounding the construction of a bridge across a river, Kadaré depicted the feudal Albania. After offending the authorities with a politically satirical poem in 1975, he was forbidden to publish for three years. In Broken April (1978), a story about the blood feud, Kadaré returned to one of his favorite themes - how the past affects the present. "Gjorg came out of the concealment and walked towards the body. The road was deserted. The only sound was the sound of his own footsteps. The dead man had fallen in a heap. Gjorg bent down and laid his hand on the man's shoulder, as if to wake him. 'What am I doing?' he said to himself. He gripped the dead man's shoulder again, as if he wanted to bring him back to life. 'Why am I doing this?' he thought." 

Nënpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave (1981, The Palace of Dreams) was a political allegory of totalitarianism, set in an Ottoman capital. The central character is a young man, Mark-Alem, whose job is to select, sort, and interpret the dreams of the imperial populace in order to discover the "master-dream" that will predict the overthrow of the rulers. The basically humorous novel for others than the Albanian authorities was almost immediately banned after its publication. In 1982 Kadaré was accused by the president of the League of Albanian Writers and Artists of deliberately evading politics by cloaking much of his fiction in history and folklore. 

Hoxha died in 1985, and his successor, Ramiz Ali, was a less powerful figure. In October 1991, a few months before the collapse of the communist regime, Kadaré emigrated to Paris where he has lived with his family ever since. Koncert në fund të dimrit (1988, The Concert) was considered the best novel of the year 1991 by the French literary magazine Lire. The story is laid against Albania's break with China. In exile Kadaré has expressed his disappointment and bitterness. La Pyramide (1992), written in French, was set in Egypt in the twenty-sixth century B.C. and after. In the novel Kadaré mocked Hoxha's fondness for elaborate statutes, the pyramid form also reflecting any dictators love for hierarchy. 

For further reading: Ismail Kadare, le rhapsode albanais by Anne-Marie Mitchel (1990); Eric Faye: Ismail Kadare by Eric Faye (1991); Contemporary Albanian Literature by A. Pipa (1991); Ismail Kadare by Fabienne Terpan (1992); Uviversi letrar i Kadaresë by T. Caushi (1993); Kadareja i panjohur by E. Naumi (1993); Ekskursion në dy vepra të Kadaresë by I. Zamputi (1993); Një fund dhe një fillim by R. Elsie (1995); World Authors 1985-1990, ed. by Vineta Colby (1995); Studies in Modern Albanian Literature and Culture by R. Elsie (1996); Pengu i moskuptimit by S. Sinani (1997); Encyclopedia of World Literature in the 20th Century, vol. 3, ed. by Steven R. Serafin (1999) - For further information: Ismail Kadare - The Three Acts of Kosove Tragedy by Ismail Kadare - Note: Kadaré's birthdate is in some sources Jan. 28, 1936 or Jan. 26, 1936. In this calendar: Jan. 27, 1936. 
Selected works: 

Frymëzimet djaloshare, 1954 
Ëndërrimet, 1957 
Shekulli im, 1961 
Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, 1963 - The General of the Dead Army (trans. by Derek Coltman) 
Përse mendohen këto male, 1964 
Vjersha dhe poema të zgjedhura, 1966 
Qyteti i jugut, 1967 
Dasma, 1968 - The Wedding 
Motive me diell, 1968 
Kështjella, 1970 - The Castle 
Autobiografi e popullit në vargje dhe shënime të tjera, 1971 
Kronik n gur, Tirana, 1971 - Chronicle in Stone 
Dimri i vetmisë së madhe, 1973 
Linja të largëta, shënime udhëtimi, 1973 
Nntori i nj kryeqyteti, Tirana, 1975 
Poezia shqipe 28, 1976 
Koha, vjersha dhe poema, 1976 
Emblema e dikurshme, tregime e novela, 1977 
Dimri i madh, 1977 - The Great Winter 
Ura me tri harqe, 1978 - The Three-Arched The Bridge (trans. by John Hodgson) 
Prilli i thyer, 1978 (published in Gjakftohtësia, 1980) - Broken April 
On the Lay of the Knights, 1979 
Poezi, 1979 
Buzëqeshje mbi botë, 1980 
Gjakfohtësia, 1980 
Autobiografia e popullit në vargje, 1980 - The Autobiography of the People in Vers 
Kush e solli Doruntinën, 1980 - Doruntine (trans. by Jon Rothschild) 
Nj dosje pr Homerin, 1980 
Sjellsi i fatkeqsis, 1980 
Viti i mbrapsht, 1980 
Krushqit jan t ngrir, 1980 
Vepra letrare, 1981-89 (12 vols.) 
Nënpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave, 1981 - The Palace of Dreams (trans.by Barbara Bray) 
Koha e shkrimeve: tregime, novela, përshkrime, 1986 
Koncert n fund t dimrit, 1988 - The Concert 
Eskili, ky humbës i madh, 1990 
Dosja H: roman, 1990 - The file on H. (translated from the French of Jusuf Vrioni by David Bellos) 
Ftesë në studio, 1990 
Migjeni ose uragani i ndërprerë, 1990 
Ardhja e Migjenit në letërsinë shqipe, 1991 
Ëndërr mashtruese, tregime e novela, 1991 
Ardhja e Migjenit n letrsine shqipe, 1991 
Printemps albanais, 1991 
Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin, 1991 - Albanian Spring 
Përbindëshi, 1991 
Invitation a l'atelier de l'ecrivain suivi de Le Poids de la Croix Paris, 1991 
Pesha e kryqit, 1991 
Nata me hn, 1992 
La Pyramide, 1992 - The Pyramid 
Oeuvres, 1993-94 
Vepra, 1993-94 
Noël, une anthologie des plus beaux textes de la littérature mondiale, 1994 
L'ombre, 1994 
Albanie, 1995 
La legende des legendes, 1995 
Visage des Balkans, 1995 
Dialog me Alain Bosquet, 1996 
Shkaba, 1996 
Spiritus, roman me kaos, zbulesë dhe cmërs, 1996 
Kasnecet e shiut, 1997 
Kushëriri i engjëjve, 1997 
Poèmes, 1957-1997, 1997 
Kombi shqiptar në prag të mijëvjeçarit të tretë, 1998 
Tri këngë zie për Kosovën, 1998 - Elegy for Kosovo (trans. by Peter Constantine) 
Ikja e shtërgut, 1999 
Qorrfermani, 1999 
Vjedhja e gjumit mbretëror: tregime, 1999 
Ra ky mort e u pamë: ditar për Kosovën, artikuj, letra, 1999 
Breznitë e Hankonatëve, 2000 
Lulet e ftohta të marsit, 2000 - Froides fleurs d'avril (trans. by Jusuf Vrioni) - Spring Flowers, Spring Frost 
Princesha Argjiro, 2001 
Unaza në kthetra: sprova letrare, shkrime të ndryshme, intervista, 2001 
Shqiptarët në kërkim të një fati të ri: sprovë, 2001 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© 2000

----------


## macia_blu

alban, flm 
ti kujton se une nuk e kam pare kete faqe?
alban jo tegjithe ata qe  e kritikojne (nese e kritikojne ) kadarene   duhet te besojme se ose nuk e duan ose nuk e vleresojne  ose   per me keq nuk e njohin fare.
...
megjitheate lind pyetja, pse  per kadarene (ne rastin  kritik  dhe ne raste  kritikuese) me patjeter duhet te jene njerez te famshem, te medhenj, ose  intelektual  ne ZE. Dhe jo  edhe   nje lexues krejt i zakonshem, psh dikush qe ka mundur dhe ka ditur ta lexoje kadarene, nje mesues i thjeshte  i gjuhe -letersise , apo qofte nje inxhinier, apo mjek, apo...thjesht nje  lexues?
Pse duhet ta paragjykojme, mendime kritike  nga  lexues jo me fame dhe  shqiptare. Pse duhet te referohemi kaq shume  ne ate qe thone te tjeret(te huajt ne kete rast per kadarene)
Kadarea sigurisht  nuk ka nevoje per avokate(qofshin keto vendas apo te huaj) . Pse u dashka marre  si referim baze per te  njohur kadaren e per te folur per te, pikerisht  nga  bota?!
(keto pyetje i shtroi pa patur fare   qellim te mbroj  ate te kelmendajve)

----------


## macia_blu

ndersa per ate  qe  quhet mirnjohje   per kadarene, nuk kam si te mos e kem kete ndjenje Mirnjohjeje, se sikur kadareja  thjesht  ti kishte kopjuar gjithe ate numer librash qe ka shkruar do te ishte nje pune kolosale e jo me  qe i ka  krijuar.(prodhuar)

----------


## Shën Albani

MAce e nderuar


cdo njeri ka te drejte te thoje mendimine  vete, mirepo jo cdo njeri mund te futet ne polemik me nje njeri te madh. Kjo eshte si ne jeten e perditshme: shkrimatri me shkrimtarin, punetori me punetorin, minatori me minatorin!
Kur te kete nje perleshje apo nje mospajtim vlerash atehere minatori kundershton minatorin dhe shkrimtari i madh shkrimtarin! Fatkeqesishte dhe fatmiresisht keshtu eshte jeta!

Pse mendoj se kritikat perendimore jane me te vlefshme se tonat: Thjesht se jane objektive, nuk jane servil, nuk jane puthadore dhe jane te drejte. 
Asnje shkrimtar i vertete perendimor nuk do te kishte pasur guxim te beje akuza te tilla kunder Kadarese sic bejme ne shqiptaret. Kjo domethene se ne vlerat nuk i respektojme, nuk i kuptojme dhe permendoret qe dalin jash rregullave tona kemi deshire t´i rrezojme! Ai zotri thot perafersisht keshtu : ata qe lexojne Kadaren lexojne komunizmin, kjo dmth. lexonani neve tash, perndryshe une e rrezoj kete njeri qe pa merite respektohet, por ai harron se jasht Shqiperie askush nuk e respekton apo cmon me ato kute qe cmohet brenda!

Kadare nuk ka nevoje per avokat, mire e ke, por as per gomar jo, mirepo meqenese eshte nje personalitet publik, atehere kemi te drejte te mirremi me te! Gjithmone duke qene objektiv, e jo smirak! Gjithmone duke pasur parasysh se po flasim per nje njeri qe meriton respekt. Nuk kemi te drejte te kerkojme universalizem absolut nga ai, derisa vet nuk jemi te tille.

----------

